# Is my betta fish a Veiltail or spade tail?



## Haaammm (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey, this is my first fish and wanted to know if he is a veil tail or a spade tail betta fish? thanks


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

If you got him from a petstore he's probably a VT. There's been some controversy over if the spade tail is a real fin type.


----------



## Haaammm (Jan 28, 2012)

oh i see, thanks. yea the sticker said veiltail but my friend said it looks like a spade tail. Just wondering because the pet store mixes up the labels sometimes too


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes its a veiltail, tanks a little small - you may wanna get something larger & a heater.....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is pretty try to get a pic of him flaring if you could we could tell better  get a little mirror and put it against the tank he will think it is another betta so he will flare for territory


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely a veiltail. The tank does look like it's small and lacking a heater. He'd probably be much happier in 2.5 gallons or larger, with a heater to keep the tank 75-80 degrees farenheit. (;


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Male Salamander x Violet VT approx 11 months-1.9 years old. Also if i were you i would expand his tank.. He has potential to be a very pretty fish.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Spades are shorter finned, PK types. You're boy is a very cute VT


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with a VT, he's a pretty one at that too! As everyone has said, his tank is a bit on the small side. He would really like a larger tank for swimming, and it would be less work on you with water changes. If you went 1g or bigger, you would need to do water changes twice a week. In that tank, I would say 4 changes a week minimum. That's pretty darn stressful on owner and fish  But yeah, welcome to the forum and congrats!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Not everybody can front up afford a larger tank. With regular cleaning (like 2x a week) the fish should be fine. Granted, betta are tropical fish and a heater should be priority. If you're concerned he might not have enough room now, remove the spongebob thing. But congrats on your fishie! He's beautiful!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope this doesn't bring any issues up, but I am a believer that if you have a pet... you give them everything they need. If you can't afford it, you shouldn't have it. A 1g tank isn't that much  I would keep the spongebob thing in there though, good place for him to hide


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm on the other side of the fence, a 1g is okay as long as its kept clean but not too sterile. Some betta prefer smaller tanks and some prefer larger. I got the smallest clay flower pot at the dollar store (pin hole in the bottom, nothing dangerous) and that is the hiding place in my tank, even though its ignored. Doesn't take up much room ^.^


----------



## strangepigxx (Sep 6, 2020)

Pitluvs said:


> I hope this doesn't bring any issues up, but I am a believer that if you have a pet... you give them everything they need. If you can't afford it, you shouldn't have it. A 1g tank isn't that much  I would keep the spongebob thing in there though, good place for him to hide


 you've got it all wrong NO betta prefers a small tank. 5 gallons is the smallest size for your betta. Ypu need a HEATER and a FILTER. You need way more hiding spots. Live plants is necessary, if you dont have room for it DONT GET A BETTA!!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12.

As an aside, tank shaming, as in criticizing a member for aquarium size, not allowed on this Forum.









BF Rules Please Read Before Posting


Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc. We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help...




www.bettafish.com


----------

